# Frightmaze on Fairchild Avenue



## Halloween Reaper (Jul 2, 2008)

Frightmaze on Fairchild Avenue, located in Port St. John, Florida, will be open to the general public for the first time this year. 

After five years of throwing invitation only parties for our children's classmates we've decided to open our annual Frightmaze to the general public with 2008 being the inaugural year.

Visit www.frightmazeonfairchild.com for more information and videos from past haunts.


----------

